# 1914 and 1910 Triumphs



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 13, 2009)

This section for 'oldies' seems a bit quiet at the moment, so here are a couple oldtimers to liven things up a bit...







And yes, they live alongside each other. Any day now I expect to hear the patter of baby triumphs


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 13, 2009)

*1914 Royal Triumph No. 10 Gents Roadster*

*1914 Royal Triumph No. 10 Gents Roadster*

with Sturmey Archer ?Type? A 3-Speed hub and Detachable Oil Bath Gear Case










You can read more about this Triumph here -

http://oldbike.wordpress.com/1914-royal-triumph-no-10-gents-roadster/


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 13, 2009)

*1910 Royal Triumph No 7 Ladies Bicycle*

*
1910 Royal Triumph No 7 Ladies Bicycle *

with (special order) Rear Band Brake





(and original front tyre)










You can read more about this Triumph here -

http://oldbike.wordpress.com/1910-triumph-ladies-triumph-cycle-co-ltd-history/


----------



## JOEL (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice. When was the Sturmy Archer 3 speed hub introduced?


----------



## phillips1952 (Jan 14, 2009)

*triumphs*

very very nice bikes.that gents bike is a giant!thanks for the pics.i would really like to see the brackets on the inside of the chaincase on the gents bike.as im trying to duplicate by hand filing brackets.


----------



## RMS37 (Jan 14, 2009)

Henry Sturmey and James Archer obtained their first 3 speed hub patent in 1902. 

This site is worth a look for more information.

http://www.sturmey-archerheritage.com/history.php


----------



## feowens (Feb 17, 2009)

*Love them!*

The ladies bikes are so pretty with the low top bar. So graceful looking. I really like the brake levers too. Does anyone still sell brake levers like that?


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Feb 18, 2009)

The brake levers are the same as for Triumph motorcycles of that era. 

Someone told me you can buy repro m/c ones but I've not looked for them.


----------



## sam (Feb 19, 2009)

modern reverse levers are sold on ebay all the time.Old Solex motorbikes used those type too.


----------



## willy wonka (Mar 9, 2009)

*nice bike*

very nice bikes i was just at the airforce museum in dayton ohio saturday seen one of the wright brothers bicycles  these area of bikes are beautiful deffenitly a time when quality was made and craftsman ship was high


----------



## pelletman (Mar 13, 2009)

If you are in Dayton you should also go to Carillon Park, they have a bunch of bikes there too.


----------

